# 1992 205 1.9 GTI EXO'd



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to do this for a long time.

Black Betty has been EXO'd

After spotting Alan W's sale of C1/5 and a can of EXO I knew the time had come.

She has been sitting with AG SRP, EGP and AF TC for a month or so. With winter soon approaching, this being my daily drive and with a few days off of work. I had to get cracking.

This is how we started. In the rain!










I spent a lot of time going through the various posts others have created when they have done their cars. Went through all the Gtechniq video's and viewed most of youtube to make sure I got it right!!

First out was my trusty £100 Lavour bargain from Aldi which I purchased about 8 years ago and is till going strong.










Rinsed all over and the Tough Coat is still doing it's still. Although, this will change!!










Next out was the Meguiars NXT Generation Car Wash with the 2BW.










Then 2BW with my cheap as chips APC.










Now, I have never been a fan of claying. I got a cheap cheap cheap one from the bay many months ago. Used it for about 30 seconds didn't like it and threw it away.

Anyhow, this time. With so many sources stating that the car had to be clayed I got a G3 professional clay bar kit and a QD for lube.










I did not use the clay holder, I did not like the feel of the black foam ring. Instead I ripped about a third of the bar, softened it up and set about the bonnet.










Following the fantastic first ever machine polish by Stolt on here back in July and my continued proper cleaning of the car. Nothing came up on the clay. This was more or less the result from the rest of the car.










Well until i got the the wheels any way.










Even though I am new comer to DW. Once the car had NO protection on it. When I rinsed is down it scared the life out of me!










The bonnet is soaking wet and there is no beading whatsoever. Just a sheet of water.

It is shown a bit better in this next picture. I just rubbed my finger across to move some water.










The water above and below hardly moved. Scary scary stuff.

So now as bear as the day she was born. Into the garage for a dry down and a blow out.










Then masked up and covered in newspaper ready for the machine polishing.










Again, because of the great work by Stolt back in July. There was not too much needed in regard of correction here. However, I want to do it right.

Out came my rotary, menzerna polishes and pads. Purchased here from milburnj.










Was pleased again in how the old girl came up.










Will the sun making a rare appearance, out we went just to make sure I had not missed any bits. This is because my lamp bulb decided to blow the second i switched it on!!



















All ok so back into the garage to work on the rear.










I do like a rear shot.



















Moved on to the next stage, picked this up from Alan W's thread when he EXO'd his R32. Panel Wipe to get off anything which may be left on the paint.










I should have got some bigger gloves!!










Next up was the C5/1. 'They are all the same' says Alan. Could I find a make up remover pad anywhere in the house. Surely, with a wife and 13 year old daughter I could. Nope. So cut of a MF cloth and set about spreading across the paint work.










Wipe on, left a few minutes, wipe off.










After wiping on with cut up MF and wiping off with new cloth. This is how much muck was picked up by the new cloth.










Very Happy.

Again pushed outside into better light just to make sure I had it all off.










That was it for the day. I left the C1/5 over night to cure.

Then it was time......................for the EXO.....................










..........and a hair drier!










My IR thermometer from China which I ordered from the Bay during their £5 giveaway has not yet arrived. No surprise it's not even a week since ordered. Maybe by Christmas.

The panel of the car have to be at least 20 degrees. So hair drier it was then.

Again this is wipe on, but no need to wait. Wipe off. Very very very easy. No buffing, no pressure just on and off.

The only complaint I have about EXO, and it has been mentioned by other users. The nozzle. It has two settings. Flip out and you get a straight jet. Great it is whats needed. Tucked down and you get a fine spray, not needed. Even in the KDS/Gtechniq they recommend the straight jet. As the nozzle has the option to choose what spray you want. When you select if or the jet it has a slight gap in between to nozzle and where the EXO juice comes from. Therefore, you get drops coming out.

It took me a short while to notice this and I imagine my trainers will stay clean for quite a while.

I think a solid nozzle set up for the straight spray would be best and stop wastage.

Anyway back to the business end. That was day 1 finished and a second coat will go on the next day.










Next day. Heat, wipe on and wipe off. Take photo's. Use camera in video mode for the first time...........take a little time to workout auto focus does not work in video mode and relax.




























Click below for video.



Before and after:-

picasion.com gif animator

Mileage is at 90,466. My work commute is 20 miles per day. I will let you know how I get on with what the English winter can throw at me.

Black Betty is now confined to the garage for the next 48 hours for the EXO to fully cure.

Once out I will do a couple of videos and how water runs all over her.

Hope you like, may be learned and may be try it yourself one day.

It's a lot of work to get there...............however, 1st impression is great


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking Great!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers Clive. 

3 days to get to this stage and 2 more days to wait until I can get it out. 

I do like the before and after gif photo's. it really shows the change from start to finish.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Great work mate need to get my hands on some EXO!

205 looks mint pal, credit to you.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Excellent results and a fine write-up!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Love the 205 gti threads, looks lovely, some real nice gloss on that, little tip cut the tags on the cloths, sometimes they scratch but detail on hand, credit to you:thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi i see your in romford whereabouts
you can pm if u like


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

90K and looking fine

seen worse 2012 plates haha


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job mate, looks superb. Cracking little car too, one of the greats!


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

Still a great looking car 20 years on. Really enjoyed reading that mate. Well done on a great job


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work my man nice write up as well, very imformative.


----------



## DWills (Jun 12, 2012)

Great job and certainly looks to be in better condition than when they first came from the show rooms.
John Freida though, thats just showing off!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

veb said:


> Love the 205 gti threads, looks lovely, some real nice gloss on that, little tip cut the tags on the cloths, sometimes they scratch but detail on hand, credit to you:thumb:


Tags have been cut off most.

Although, if they are still on I make sure they are well tucked out the way.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

DWills said:


> Great job and certainly looks to be in better condition than when they first came from the show rooms.
> John Freida though, thats just showing off!


John Freida??????

Took me a while to work that one out. I was looking another user names!

I have 0.000001% of hair in my head. It's been a good few years since I have needed to use a hair dryer. Haha.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

car looks mint i shall look forward to seeing some beading pics and how well exo holds up in the crappy weather.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks fantastic, great write up too :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

It was a last minute thing to quote the mileage. 

However, it should give a good indication of how the EXO is going.

No use putting it on a car that does not go anywhere.


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you give C5/1 time to cure before applying Exo? If not, I would have thought it would have been better to give it at least 12 hours to cure before adding Exo.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Steve. 

Yes the C1/5 was put on left a few minutes and taken off. 

It was then left over night then the EXO put on. 

Sorry I missed that off in my post. 

Cheers.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Initial post edited to include above. 

Cheers again Steve.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

wow great work bud


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Great work and what a lovely car!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

A quick thought, and some maths.

A full can of EXO is 278g. 

When purchased from Alan W, if my poor memory serves me correct, it was 230g ish.

With 2 layers on the car it is now 171g. 

Therefore, I used 61g for the applications. 

With what's left in the can I should get about another 3 goes out of it.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Fantastic work there and a lovely little gti!

Ollie


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wow, that was quick! :lol:

Black Pug looks stunning Glen! 

Alan W


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Alan W said:


> Wow, that was quick! :lol:
> 
> Black Pug looks stunning Glen!
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan.

Quick? It took me 4 days. It is still locked in the garage for another 22 hours 27 minutes till I can get it out.   

Not that I'm counting. Haha.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Just followed your link from hsv.org  Looks great! You've done a great job there


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hsv.org?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have to admit I was rather sceptical after your initial questions regarding the use of EXO, however your work is first class.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers S63. 

You could say I had 'all the gear and no idea' 

However, with lots of reading, questions and answers.

I got there in the end.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just had a look at my 'polish before EXO thread'. 

I was very very tired and now know I was talking/writing complete drivel!!

I told you I was tired.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've just applied CQUK to the bonnet of my a mondeo, wanted to see how it goes on before doing a a complete job on a brand new car next week and also to see how it compares to various other potions already on the car.

Having done it almost the same time as you we can compare and see how it's holding up after the Winter ahead. Although not a true test as you've applied EXO over your C1. I wonder if EXO would work over CQUK? Anybody got a dreg left in their can enough to do half a bonnet?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

S63 said:


> I've just applied CQUK to the bonnet of my a mondeo, wanted to see how it goes on before doing a a complete job on a brand new car next week and also to see how it compares to various other potions already on the car.
> 
> Having done it almost the same time as you we can compare and see how it's holding up after the Winter ahead. Although not a true test as you've applied EXO over your C1. I wonder if EXO would work over CQUK? Anybody got a dreg left in their can enough to do half a bonnet?


Sounds like a challenge!


----------



## PrinceClaybar (Sep 26, 2011)

Brilliant write up, I was wondering about this myself but settled on what I knew worked last winter. It's a pleasure to see that kind of care going into a classic.


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Before and after photo like that is excellent really shows the difference!

I hate 205s but yours id own and drive around with pride any day what a stunning example of one of the first hot hatches.!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers TopSport+. 

Robert. I think I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed, hats off to you fella, a great job :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry, you might have covered this but how long did the protection last?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Kash.

I probably had v1 on for about 5 months. It worked very well during the winter months making each wash a pleasure.

However, I took it off once we got into spring as I missed doing more than just a wash.

I have just removed the v2 that I put on back in October to start playing with waxes again. It was still doing it's job but spending only 2 hours washing the car was not enough for me.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Ive not seen one of these for a while, looks gorgeous


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers waxtrucker.

There are only 2 near me that I see every now and then.

1 that has been under a tarpaulin for about 2 years and another that always seems to be ten cars in front when stuck in traffic.

Never seem able to catch up.


----------

